

Ask HN: Finding a hacker that understands music? - CSunday

Dear HN,<p>I am currently working to launch a new music startup. Now, I know what you are thinking when you hear "music startup", but this is different.<p>For the past 5 months, I’ve been piecing together ideas and solutions that will finally put an end to "the disease of which the RIAA is a symptom". The current record labels' business model is not working for the 21st century and thus needs a 21st century makeover; But…<p>I have no programming skills or background, and I need to find a co-founder that understands what I’m really going for and will bring something to the table that I am obviously lacking (Programming skills). I currently live in Frederick, Maryland where; to say the least, there is a shortage of computer-minded people.<p>So, I came to seek your opinion, HN…<p>Where can I find a cofounder/programmer that understands ‘music’? (A hacker that understands the current problems that are facing the music industry today. ex: Piracy, declining music sales, etc. Someone that also has an interest in solving these problems.)<p>Should I just find my way to Silicon Valley by any means possible?<p>Any suggestions on how I should present my idea to a hacker (co-founder)?<p>Your advice and, or suggestions are all welcomed.
======
physcab
I think you are best served by diving head strong into a programming language
in order to make your idea a reality. When you struggle, get on mailing lists
and forums. Go to Hacker meetups. Hang out at your nearest school's computer
science lab. Contribute as best you can. Through that you will build
connections and then you will be at the point of asking them to join you.
However, if you have money, there are plenty of willing programmers who would
be quite interested. What's your idea? How do you plan to differentiate
yourself where other music startups have failed?

Disclaimer: I'm a programmer at a music startup.

~~~
CSunday
Disclaimer acknowledged.

My start up idea doesn't have anything to do with the Record labels, but it
does have everything to do with bringing artists and fans together, and
allowing artists to control their own careers instead of signing their souls
away to record labels.

I plan to differentiate myself from other music startups by NOT having
anything to do with the 4 big labels or their music, but instead bring new
talents to light!

~~~
physcab
That's an interesting proposition. Let me shed some light on the process from
what I've learned over the past year.

\- Artists are all about distribution. For artists to want to effectively
"sign" with you, you have to present them an avenue for distribution that is
better than the current channels- Youtube, MySpace, Facebook, direct sales
(Record labels and ITunes), and current music startups like us.

\- For fans to want to be interested, there has to be a value proposition for
them. Sure they want to be connected with artists, but there has to be
something in it for them. We thought that by having millions of free streaming
music would do it, but even then its STILL hard to get fans to commit.

So I don't know what you have in mind, but you have to keep your mind on
distribution. And just a word of caution--if it involves anything revolving
around distributing music, be prepared for lawsuits. :)

------
fascinated
Why necessarily a programmer who understands music? Sure you want someone who
loves it, but it sounds like you'll be bringing lots of the product/industry
expertise in this case,so you two can complement each other.

I think if you looked around in NYC, you'd likely find some of these people
too. NY is somewhat better for music+tech than SF, though SF is lovely as
always.

~~~
CSunday
I believe it's necessary for me to find a cofounder that understands music, so
that we can understand each other on a common level. Having a common
understanding and goal is very important to the sucess of this idea(startup.)

~~~
fascinated
Agreed, but careful. The tech guy has to rock at tech! :)

Feel free to email me too, anthony at hypem.com

------
yan
Just curious, are you familiar with the music business? Or a musician that had
a bad experience interacting with the industry? Or just someone who has a
random idea?

P.s., I'm also in the Baltimore area (~10 mins south of B'more). Drive near
Frederick every so often when going to Annapolis Rocks.

~~~
CSunday
I used to be a local music producer, and most of the people around me are
musicians.

I don't just have a random idea, I really want to dedicate my life time to
music, and solving this problem. I believe if artists and fans are brought
together, we can reduce piracy, and promote creativity in the music industry.

~~~
physcab
There is a lot of people who think like you and lots of people are hard at
work solving this problem. The space is quite crowded, but is still ripe for
disruption. Good luck.

------
icey
I think you need to define what you mean when you say someone that understands
'music'.

Do you mean someone with experience in the music business? Someone who
understands thing from the perspective of a musician? A hacker with knowledge
of distribution channels? Recording labels & studios?

~~~
CSunday
Thanks, I will clarify that...

I mean a hacker that understands the current problem facing the music industry
today. (eg: Piracy, declining music sales...etc. Someone that has an interest
in solving these problems)

I hope that makes sense

~~~
slamdunk
I think most artists simply want to know the easiest quickest way to make
money for themselves doing what they enjoy doing (the smart ones anyway). Fans
just want a powerful escape.

The only middlemen that even have a right to exist at this point are the ones
that can demonstrate an ability to make these two wants come into fruition
repeatedly and powerfully

Sellaband is a step in the right direction but the social entropy of it
inherently neglects certain artists over other etc. Which leads to the same
problems artists have always had - defining themselves as unique, valuable and
"special" in the minds of people willing to talk about them positively and
throw money.

~~~
CSunday
"I think most artists simply want to know the easiest quickest way to make
money for themselves doing what they enjoy doing (the smart ones anyway). Fans
just want a powerful escape."

It has been proven time and time again that fans will pay for music, if the
price is right, and their demands are met.

I think artists both want to get paid, and ALSO reach more fans that enjoy
their music.

------
fascinated
PS. I run the Hype Machine (<http://hypem.com>) a well-regarded music site
that keeps track of music on blogs. Would love to know what you think about
it.

------
iterationx
You could go to an HN meetup or maybe attend a conference. You may need to
work on selling yourself because your post did not indicate (to me) what value
you will bring to the partnership.

~~~
CSunday
I completely understand where you're coming from, but I didn't want advertise
myself, I figured this wasn't the right setting for me to do that.

But, I will work on selling myself and my passion though.

Thanks

